# Latest LACS rig



## chest rockwell (Aug 11, 2009)

i have decided to name this one "white widow" in honor of my recent experience in amsterdam.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 11, 2009)

that looks fucking amazing dude, how does it sound?

I've always preferred the sound of S body shapes over RG body shapes.


----------



## SamSam (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful, dammit get a sig. model! I'll have to settle with the S7420FMTW for now


----------



## NickB11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome! White guitars FTW 

Now put up a vid of you shredding that thing!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 11, 2009)

Absolutely stunning. 

I can't even think of a way to improve it beyond the sheer epic win that it represents right now....very nice indeed


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice Buz!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 11, 2009)

That looks tasty - just like some white widow - cheers to that.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Aug 11, 2009)

Neck-thru? I back this guitar 100%. Ibanez needs to take their thumbs out of their asses and release a signature model already, I mean you guys were major players in bringing 7 strings back to popularity (not that they went anywhere for us here!).


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it's safe to say we would all buy one of these if it was released as a sig


----------



## John_Strychnine (Aug 11, 2009)

hahaha, while you were in the dam, did you try the "Silver Haze" ? 

That stuff made me so prang, i don't think ill ever smoke before i go on stage again. 

Nice guitar too dude! Whats the Specss? (body wood etc)


----------



## Fzau (Aug 11, 2009)

No way.. the perfect sevenstring for me would be an Ibanez S body in snowwhite with matching reverse headstock, vine inlay ebony fretboard, ZR trem and EMG-707's... rings a bell? 
Extremely good taste I must say Buzz, but I didn't expect anything less  
We demand vid's!

EDIT: damn you, I just can't stop looking at it


----------



## chest rockwell (Aug 11, 2009)

John_Strychnine said:


> hahaha, while you were in the dam, did you try the "Silver Haze" ?
> 
> That stuff made me so prang, i don't ill ever smoke before i go on stage again.
> 
> Nice guitar too dude! Whats the Specss? (body wood etc)


ISOLATOR....faded


----------



## Fzau (Aug 11, 2009)

Fzau said:


> No way.. the perfect sevenstring for me would be an Ibanez S body in snowwhite with matching reverse headstock, vine inlay ebony fretboard, ZR trem and EMG-707's... rings a bell?
> Extremely good taste I must say Buz, but I didn't expect anything less
> We demand vid's!
> 
> EDIT: damn you, I just can't stop looking at it


Ugh... still mixing this forum up with others...


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 11, 2009)

So how was this "white widow" eh?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess the stuff is rare, but its seriously solid white. Now I'm sure we don't need to turn this into one of _those _threads, but I've never had anything quite like it before or since.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 11, 2009)

That's an Edge-Zero 7 right? Neckthru? 24 frets? Holy-mother-of-god 

EDIT: White weed? I must try that


----------



## John_Strychnine (Aug 11, 2009)

chest rockwell said:


> ISOLATOR....faded



if only Isolator was cheaper.


----------



## lobee (Aug 11, 2009)

Buz, you are a fucking asshole! You know that right?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 11, 2009)

Pure, uncut awesome \m/


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Aug 11, 2009)

White widow is okay  I like silver haze more, but that's me.

Oh, the guitar looks great by the way, you took the colour off my iceman right?


----------



## leandroab (Aug 11, 2009)

That's pure sex.

It would be way better if the black binding was extended to the body as well


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 11, 2009)

You're black binding.


----------



## Severance (Aug 11, 2009)

I just came a little not at the paint but a neck through s.


----------



## chest rockwell (Aug 11, 2009)

leandroab said:


> That's pure sex.
> 
> It would be way better if the black binding was extended to the body as well


i tried to get blk binding on the body but was told it cant be done at the LA shop. i believe this to be bullshit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 11, 2009)

they wouldn't hook you up with black binding? 

oh well, when it's free you can't complain right?


----------



## kmanick (Aug 11, 2009)

wow that looks great!
I've been thinking about a white 7 neck thru with an ebony board.
this sure makes it easier to decide if I wnat want.............YES!!!!
any pics of the back of the neck?


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn, that's sick.


----------



## mickytee (Aug 11, 2009)

it would be perfect if it didnt have binding on the headstock or if it did have binding on the body.

the half bound look makes it look incomplete.

either way, its a gorgeous axe!


----------



## kmanick (Aug 11, 2009)

I just noticed your name is on the headstock


nice touch


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 11, 2009)

You sir, are a bastard, and what's worse is I think you know it.
I'd crawl over broken glass to pick corn out of that guitar's shit... wait, that only really works with women doesn't it  You get the idea. It's nice, very nice...


----------



## Neil (Aug 11, 2009)

chest rockwell said:


> i tried to get blk binding on the body but was told it cant be done at the LA shop. i believe this to be bullshit.


Yeah thats correct lol, I cant believe they wouldnt put in the effort to bind this for you, but hey looks awesome anyway!


Was the edge zero 7 done for this guitar? Is it going to be used on production 7s?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 11, 2009)

Edge Zero? Bleucht, that's a shame. Do i spy a d-tuner on the low A string?


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Harry (Aug 11, 2009)

That is one fucking sick guitar man, wow!


----------



## Harry (Aug 11, 2009)

Neil said:


> Is it going to be used on production 7s?



I'd haunt a guess and say it wont be anytime soon


----------



## mat091285 (Aug 11, 2009)

A new Sweet Custom!


----------



## adaman (Aug 11, 2009)

I want a LACS


----------



## budda (Aug 11, 2009)

WHITE! 

looks pretty badass!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 11, 2009)

I just sprung a mad boner. That guitar is hot sex...

It's a damn shame not being able to get black binding. That would have been perfect.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 11, 2009)

Edge Zero 7.... why not? More variety 7 trems I say. 

As for that guitar... 

I KNOW YOU CAN READ MY THOUGHTS BUZ


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 11, 2009)

I demand you spank me with that guitar..in fact you must spank us all 
Bad,wicked naughty ssorg


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! thats a rad Edge Zero 7!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 12, 2009)

Sensational. Definitely need to see more of this.


----------



## Rorschach (Aug 12, 2009)

We all knew it already, but....damn Buz, you´ve got a nice taste when it comes to guitars...
Too bad bout the fullbound though, that would´ve been it, really.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Variant (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd stand on that.


----------



## chips400 (Aug 12, 2009)

if it was black id take it its still really nice though


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 12, 2009)

To quote someone from this forum,

"I hope you stub your toe... really bad..."


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 12, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 12, 2009)

Variant said:


> I'd stand on that.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 12, 2009)

haha, looks fucking sick, man! when are you getting a signature model, anyway???


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> Wow! thats a rad Edge Zero 7!



It's just a ZR7 that has had its pivots replaced with knife edges. There isn't any way in hell they machined up an entirely new bridge, even for Buz.


----------



## Scali (Aug 12, 2009)

John_Strychnine said:


> hahaha, while you were in the dam, did you try the "Silver Haze" ?


 
Hehe, because our stuff can be grown legally, it's far more 'cultivated' and stronger than the stuff sold in most other countries.
Foreigners generally aren't used to stuff this strong 

As for the guitar... Lovely. Will you accept my S7320BK as a trade?


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 12, 2009)

Stitch said:


> It's just a ZR7 that has had its pivots replaced with knife edges. There isn't any way in hell they machined up an entirely new bridge, even for Buz.



I dont see how they can just replace the bearings with knife edges. It looks like a one-off trem to me


----------



## petereanima (Aug 12, 2009)

that is by far one of the most beautifull guitars i've seen for a long time. do want.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Aug 12, 2009)

vvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeery classy buz, I dig it.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 12, 2009)

now that i would own!


----------



## Apophis (Aug 12, 2009)

that is awesome


----------



## Decipher (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks pretty sharp Buzz!


----------



## playstopause (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow. Fan-tas-tic.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 12, 2009)

Utterly fucking amazing!! 
I love this guitar!


----------



## liamh (Aug 12, 2009)

Mmm, white guitars..
You better treat it well


----------



## screamindaemon (Aug 12, 2009)

You're such a dink. Taunting us with what we cannot have.  I would kick puppies for a 24-fret neck-thru. Those are my only two complaints with my S7320...

congrats on the new custom.


----------



## Ironberry (Aug 12, 2009)

That is beautiful...


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think it's safe to say we would all buy one of these if it was released as a sig



I would  That tree of life inlay is awesome on the JEM, even better on the S


----------



## screamindaemon (Aug 12, 2009)

Is there a rule or agreement somewhere that states you cannot modify this guitar? I'm sure getting black binding on that could be done at any local luthier...


----------



## yetti (Aug 12, 2009)

chest rockwell said:


> i have decided to name this one "white widow" in honor of my recent experience in amsterdam.






Dude, you seriously have my favorite collection of LACS's out of all of Ibby's endorsers right now, other than Dino.


oh yeah.....









gotcha again, asshole!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 12, 2009)

Congrats Buzz! She looks amazing!


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 14, 2009)

I need change my boxers now. Dammit.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## powergroover (Aug 14, 2009)

edge zero 7 =


----------



## Isan (Aug 17, 2009)

About damn time ........ have fun with her


----------



## chest rockwell (Aug 24, 2009)

bum shot


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 24, 2009)

That heel looks mighty comfortable.


----------



## Isan (Aug 24, 2009)

COME BACK TO HOUSTON BUZ!!!!!!


----------



## MFB (Aug 24, 2009)

So do you know have opposite S7's? One in white with EMG's and one in black with white EMG's?


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2009)

We need pics of all of your LACS.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 24, 2009)

I rarely say this about LACS guitars or Ibanez in general, but, holy shit It also makes me hungry for wedding cake, oddly enough.

Also, is that Shawn's old UV in the background of that heel shot?


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> It also makes me hungry for wedding cake, oddly enough.



You getting hitched and trying to keep it a secret from us?


----------



## MFB (Aug 25, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I rarely say this about LACS guitars or Ibanez in general, but, holy shit It also makes me hungry for wedding cake, oddly enough.
> 
> Also, is that Shawn's old UV in the background of that heel shot?



Indeed it is, or as far as I know, he said he bought it off someone on here and well we all know Shawn is the go-to for UV things


----------



## Ash2228 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sweeeeeet.....


----------



## cow 7 sig (Aug 25, 2009)

buz any chance of snapping a shot of WW with kens destroyer


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 25, 2009)

I believe toanz shall be hads.


----------



## jforsythe (Aug 25, 2009)

Buz, do your LACS S-7's have the contoured back like the S7420's or are the backs flat?


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 25, 2009)

chest rockwell said:


> i tried to get blk binding on the body but was told it cant be done at the LA shop. i believe this to be bullshit.


 
they'll do it for you at Ibanez's China Mass Production Shop


----------



## ultimate_syn (Aug 26, 2009)

that has to be one of the sexiest sevens ive ever seen...


----------



## rgk7 (Sep 30, 2009)

Frankfurt, Germany:


----------



## katierose (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesomeee.


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2009)

Quite lovely.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## jhonson (Sep 30, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!


i haven't had GAS like that in.......EVER!!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 30, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## rgk7 (Sep 30, 2009)

And a place where I´ve should not been...alcohol is such a bad thing  but thanks for your beer Buz!


----------



## st2012 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 2, 2009)

Mmm, lets face it, a white s series 7 string was always gunna be full of win. And white widow was fantastic, was there last month myself.


----------

